# Budget gopro knock-offs and options?



## snowcepts (Oct 10, 2021)

Anyone have experience with a 2021-relevant, budget action cam...with decent image stabilization?

not interested in paying $500 for the latest gopro tech, even used/lastgen they seem overpriced and overhyped. A cheaper knock-off with realistic pricing would suffice for my pruposes. Can't go wrong helping an upstart company either.

Preferences and use-cases:

1080p over 4K. Most of my views/audience won't gaf about 4k. Prefer e.g. 60fps 1080p over 4k anything.
Decent stabilization. It will be on head or on stick but no crazy gimbal aparatus to level/balance.
Main use are action sequences of my students (kids, learners) and me/mybros.
Possibly lots of night/glare (afterhours when slopes are empty and i can ride for myself).
Audio not important (will soundtrack not raw audio).
Vids will be post-processed with software so little care for on-the-fly effects etc.
Size not really important. Battery life not really important. Overall durability not really important. I'll take care of it in the cold, be sure not to drop it, and it only needs to budget me 2-3 seasons before it ROIs.

Bonus points if it can broadcast and/or livestream. Our resort is getting wifi repeaters along charilift terminals and towers. It doesn't have to ezclick 1button livestream. I can setup OBS or other software for ttv/yt as long as the cam can push the content to a wifi network.

It really doesn't have to be much. If it can 60fps 1080p and not shake, work in low-light, and maybe connect to wifi for streaming, and cost less than gopro, we'll have a winner.

Cheers.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've not tried midrange options but the budget ones just don't work if you need any kind of stabilization and I feel it's just throwing money away as the video is poor quality once things get bumpy. I think for what you get a gopro 8 for 400 bucks is fairly priced. I wouldn't pay 650 for a 10 though personally as I don't think I own anything that can watch 5.3k video...

Edit: I should mention, the budget ones often state the same specs as gopro but the software on the gopro is where the value comes in.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

snowcepts said:


> It really doesn't have to be much. If it can 60fps 1080p and not shake, work in low-light, and maybe connect to wifi for streaming, and cost less than gopro, we'll have a winner.


That is much though and the reason GoPro are still the market leaders. Surely one of their pre 4K models is the way to go? 

I'm no GoPro fanboi, I think they're expensive, which is why I don't own one. I have had a couple of cheap Chinese ones over the years and they're just that, cheap.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I feel like my gf got me the hero8 last season as a gift and it was pretty reasonably priced. They look like they go for like 250 or so used on ebay. I really like it but may end up swapping it for the 9 at some point to get the in camera horizon leveling. I think just that feature is worth paying for. Right now I have to have the app do it and it takes forever.

Not sure if gf will notice if I do this. Hopefully not. 🙃

Edit: Dang, the hero10 bundle is 400 through gopro right now!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I thought GoPros were expensive too. For what you get, they're not. There is no "mid-range" option that's more cost-effective than an older GoPro. I have the Hero 7 Black and they go for like $250 new on Amazon with extra batteries and such. Image quality is fantastic. You're not going to find a better deal than that.


----------



## snowcepts (Oct 10, 2021)

Mike256 said:


> I think for what you get a gopro 8 for 400 bucks is fairly priced. I wouldn't pay 650 for a 10


agree i'm not sure the latest gen tech is worth the price diff



Snow Hound said:


> Surely one of their pre 4K models is the way to go?





drblast said:


> Hero 7 Black


Thanks. After taking these opinions into consideration, this might be the way to go. Maybe i can snag something used. you guys are swaying me towards older gopros  although i might look into some of the competition from dji. DJI seems to be getting competitive in the action cam market. The dragontouch/amazon stuff may be a bit too low-end. After some homework and reviews the budget cheap image stab doesn't seem to cut it.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

snowcepts said:


> agree i'm not sure the latest gen tech is worth the price diff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a brand new, never used go pro Hero 8 I'd be willing to part with.


----------



## snowcepts (Oct 10, 2021)

Tempting offer on the gp hero8. Gonna wait out 3 weeks for some Black Friday deals. 
If it's still available by then maybe i'll take you up. Currently looking into DJI action2 (not many reviews out yet, and they're mixed). Also considering some other options, like maybe working some extra hours and just coughing up the extra cash.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowcepts said:


> Tempting offer on the gp hero8. Gonna wait out 3 weeks for some Black Friday deals.
> If it's still available by then maybe i'll take you up. Currently looking into DJI action2 (not many reviews out yet, and they're mixed). Also considering some other options, like maybe working some extra hours and just coughing up the extra cash.


The DJI is absolutely spamming YouTube with comparisons and reviews. Given the number and timing, I figure this is probably a marketing campaign--at minimum, DJI gave out a bunch of units to vloggers. Doesn't mean it's any good, but at least the company is committing resources to pushing it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Any updates to this thread?

I'm kinda in an interesting spot. I'm kinda sorta planning to propose at jay peak and have a gopro. Debating adding a 360 camera to add some redundancy. Could hire a photog but it's pretty expensive and if I can get what I need with a 360 camera then there's way more future utility there.

Happy to put down the monay for the real deal Insta360 since I'll get a lot of use out of it in the future, but just trying to see what other options could be. I need to get something ASAP since I'd like to take it out west with me in 2 weeks if I'm going to be learning how to use it and such!

Also, there are a bunch of insta360 cams. Which ones are folks using? I know there isn't really a budget option but... might have to just go for that one.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Errrrr...

I bought the insta 360 x2, but I'm considering canceling the order and getting the older gopro fusion. Anyone have any experience with the fusion? I know it's older and heavier but I'm wondering if it'll just about fit the needs fine anyway.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ridethecliche said:


> Errrrr...
> 
> I bought the insta 360 x2, but I'm considering canceling the order and getting the older gopro fusion. Anyone have any experience with the fusion? I know it's older and heavier but I'm wondering if it'll just about fit the needs fine anyway.


IIRC, the Fusion didn't have great stabilization. Insta stabilization is fantastic. The GoPro MAX might be your best bet, although it's the most expensive.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Donutz said:


> IIRC, the Fusion didn't have great stabilization. Insta stabilization is fantastic. The GoPro MAX might be your best bet, although it's the most expensive.


I think I'm just going to stick to insta360!


----------

